# Activating internet on airtel for one day



## karthi26 (May 7, 2008)

hey guy's can you help how to use airtel internet by sending message and activating for only one day alone


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

send this to 121 to activate

```
ACT MO
```

to deactivate

```
DEACT MO
```

Remember, it takes about 4 hrs to activate


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 8, 2008)

here in west bengal, we have to dial **444*1#* for activating MO for one day, and here service activated between just 1 minute. BTW it's better to contact your CC for your service area details.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2008)

Activate Mobile Office - SMS "MO" to 55696.
Deactivate Mobile Office - SMS "Unmo" to 55696.


----------



## mannuforall (May 8, 2008)

what is the procedure for UP West.


----------



## amit_at_stg (May 8, 2008)

*266*1# to activate and *266*2# to deactivate MO in u.p. west


----------



## karthi26 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you guy's
		Activate Mobile Office one day  - SMS "MO" to 6123.
I am in Bangalore.


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 13, 2008)

the procedure vary in different states.

In punjab we need to send MO to 52696 to activate and DMO to 52696 to deactivate.

Better call 121 and ask the customer service.


----------

